# failed my test today



## KillTank (Feb 9, 2008)

had a question that asked "what does the c in abc's stand for" and i put breathing =[


kinda lame but when one of my students told me that i couldnt help but laugh


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm sorry.  Is this supposed to be funny?  Or sad?


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow. They seriously thought C stood for breathing? Or did he/she rush past the question lol. Thats pretty funny But sad too.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Feb 12, 2008)

WOW! That is bad.


----------



## firetender (Feb 12, 2008)

well, figure all the time and money you put into training thus far has assured you won't make that mistake again. It's a start. But one more like it could be the red flag that says "kaput" to any medic fantasies you may have.


----------



## FireNinja (Mar 10, 2008)

KillTank said:


> had a question that asked "what does the c in abc's stand for" and i put breathing =[



What did you put for B?


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 10, 2008)

Get back on the horse.


----------



## firetender (Mar 12, 2008)

just try to remember to NOT begin compressions before checking for a pulse and you'll do fine.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 12, 2008)

firetender said:


> just try to remember to NOT begin compressions before checking for a pulse and you'll do fine.


 
LOL...and just in case you do forget....

If your doing compressions and the patient says to you... "Hey that hurts, Stop it"

Well...you should probably go back to the A


----------



## Jon (Mar 12, 2008)

firetender said:


> just try to remember to NOT begin compressions before checking for a pulse and you'll do fine.


Um... I thought that the AHA was now teaching to "check for signs of circulation"... not checking a pulse.


----------



## RWC130 (Mar 14, 2008)

*C*heck
*P*ockets
*R*un!


lol


----------



## fma08 (Mar 17, 2008)

depends which level of CPR certification you get. The Heartsaver/AED one says "signs of circulation" but the Healthcare Provider/AED one (which should be the one you should have recieved with EMT Basic) teaches you checking for a pulse.


----------

